# اود شراء محركات وكرت سيطرة لماكنة cnc فهل من ناصح



## cadnet (23 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اود شراء كرت مع ثلاث محركات بحيت تستطيع العمل على طاولة 2.5 متر طول وعرض 1.5 عرض بشكل بدون ان تسخن المحركات فهل من ناصح يقدم لي النصيحة
مع شكر


----------



## ahmedadampwr (23 مارس 2010)

*لدينا ما تحتاج*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

احب ان احيط علم سيادتك اننا نعمل في هذا المجال منذ سنوات ولدينا كل مستلزمات ماكينات ال CNC من محركات ومحاور وكروت تحكم ودرايف وتعمل بحاله جيده في كثير من المشاريع التى قمنا بتنفيذها ولدينا حاليا بضاعه حاضرة لكل هذا

كما يوجد لدينا ماكينات مصنعة بالفعل يمكنك زيارتنا لرؤيتها وهى تعمل بكفائة ودقة وسرعه عاليه

موقع الشركة www.ehaegypt.com

يمكنك معرفة ارقامنا للاتصال بنا والاستفسار عن كل ما تريد

ونحن في خدمتك وبأقل الاسعار في السوق ونقدم لك ايضا الدعم الفنى

يمكنك ترك رقمك في رساله خاصة وسوف يقوم المهندس المختص بالاتصال بحضرتك لتقديم العون

شكرا 
م/احمد ادم احد افراد شركة الكتروهيدروليك اوتوميشن


----------



## cadnet (23 مارس 2010)

الاخ المهندس احمد المحترم
شكرا جزيلا على ردك - هل تستطيع تحديد - بحسب خبرتك - تحديد الموديلات المناسبة لي - افضل ذكرها في المنتدى كي نستطيع مناقشتها مع اهل الخبرة 
تقبل فائق التقدير والاحترام


----------



## ahmedadampwr (23 مارس 2010)

*المحركات المناسبه*

ارشح لحضرتك مواتير قدرات 1 كيلو وات بالدرايفات
واعتقد انه سيكون اقرب للمطلوب فعلا

ولكن لو حضرتك عارف قيمة ال torque المطلوب واقصى rpm يمكن تحديد القدرة المناسبة


----------



## cadnet (23 مارس 2010)

مشكور جدا جدا 
بالمناسة هل هناك امكانية ارسال البضاعة الى دول العربية
بالنسبة للعزم وسرعة الدوران اعتقد من الصعب تحديدة الا بعد اكمال تركيب الماكنة وتشغيلها لكن احتياجي بحسب اعتقادي الى عزم متوسط مع سرعة عالية . واحتياجي للماكنة لغرض عمال الخاصة بالنحت ثلاثية الابعاد اي ان المحرك يجب ان يحول اتجاة بسرعة وان يستجيب الى المقاسات الصغيرة جدا دون ان يترك خطوة اثناء هذه الحركة

تحياتي


----------



## ahmedadampwr (23 مارس 2010)

المحركات دى دقتها في الحركة هى 0.001 من الملى يعنى واحد ميكروميتر

ده غير الكارت الجديد اللى بيتحكم في الماكينه
والكارت ده يتم التحكم فه عن طريق الكمبيوتر بوصلة usb


وشكرا
انا في الخدمه

احنا في القاهرة ومن الصعب التصدير لدول عربيه و هحاول بردو بأذن الله

بس المواتير دى غاليه جدا


----------



## zamalkawi (23 مارس 2010)

معذرة، ماذا تقصد بمحركات بدقة واحد مايكرون؟؟ هل هي محركات خطية؟


----------



## cadnet (23 مارس 2010)

يا باش مهندس احمد بخصوص النقل عندك البريد المسجل او ups او dhl او aramex طبعا كلشي بسعرة . طبعا موالغرض هو دعاية لكن اعتقد ان المنتدا مكان رحب لمعرفة تفاصيل اكثر لغرض الوقوف على حقاق هذه الماكنة علما ان هذا النقاش قد يشجع الكثير بتحسن دخلهم لذا اود ان اسالك اولا لماذا كلما ارسل شركة اجنية او عربية اول شيئ تقول غالي والسؤال الثاني كم سعر ثلاث محركات مع كرت بحيث تعمل بشكل كامل دون الحاجة الى قطع اضافية - واتمنى ان لا اخالف شروط المنتدى لاني اعتقد جانب مهم من جوانب هذه الماكنة ان نناقش اسعارها ايضا وارجو منك ان تعطي الارقام بالدولار
تحياتي لك واشكرك على الاجابة


----------



## اماراتي وكلي فخر (24 مارس 2010)

شكرن


----------



## ahmedadampwr (24 مارس 2010)

التكلفة للثلاث محركات مع الكارت لو بالدولار مع ثمن الشحن الى دولة عربية سوف تكون في حدود الخمسة الف دولار
الكارت يعمل بوصلة USB مع الكمبيوتر ويتم التحكم فيه عن طريق برنامج خاص له سهل جدا في التعامل يسمى usbcnc 
واليك بالمزيد من المعلومات في استفساراتك القادمة

انا معك للنهايه وتحت امرك


----------



## adel_sebaey1 (25 مارس 2010)

م./ أحمد
(مستلزمات ماكينات ال cnc من محركات ومحاور وكروت تحكم ودرايف - لدينا ماكينات مصنعة)

تحية طيبة ... الموقع لا يوجد به صور مشجعة عن هذا الموضوع .. ياريت إضافة جاليرى للصور لإتاحة فرصة للتعرف على المنتجات والاختيار ...
حيث أننى فى بداية مشروع لبناء ماكينة حفر خشب ومعادن خفيفة ... وهل لديكم هيد حفر ليزر ..
شكراً جزيلا

السويس


----------



## eng1_romy (26 مارس 2010)

ahmedadampwr قال:


> التكلفة للثلاث محركات مع الكارت لو بالدولار مع ثمن الشحن الى دولة عربية سوف تكون في حدود الخمسة الف دولار
> الكارت يعمل بوصلة USB مع الكمبيوتر ويتم التحكم فيه عن طريق برنامج خاص له سهل جدا في التعامل يسمى usbcnc
> واليك بالمزيد من المعلومات في استفساراتك القادمة
> 
> انا معك للنهايه وتحت امرك



اخى الكريم هذا موقع للقطع الالكترنية والمواتير 
يوجد به اكثر من مجموعة يمكنك اختيار المناسب لك
http://www.kelinginc.net/CNCNEMA34Package.html

اقصى مجموعة لا تتعدى 1300 دولار فقط لا غير


----------



## zamalkawi (27 مارس 2010)

eng1_romy قال:


> اخى الكريم هذا موقع للقطع الالكترنية والمواتير
> يوجد به اكثر من مجموعة يمكنك اختيار المناسب لك
> http://www.kelinginc.net/CNCNEMA34Package.html
> 
> اقصى مجموعة لا تتعدى 1300 دولار فقط لا غير


وهل كل الـ kits تتشابه؟
الأخ ذكر مواتير قدرة كل منها 1 كيلو وات
وذكر أن دقة المحركات واحد مايكرون، رغم أني لم أفهم كيف أن محرك دوراني تكون له دقة خطية، لكن على الأقل هذا ما يقوله
وذكر بوردة تتحكم فيها بالـ USB وليس بمنفذ الطابعة وتقوم البوردة بمهام السي إن سي (وهذا إلى حد ما يشبه نظام سيمنز وبوش ريكسروت، لو كان فهمي صحيحا)
وذكر تكلفة الشحن
بعد كل هذا لا يمكن أن تقارن الـ kit ذات الألف دولار بالعرض الذي عرضه الذي قدمه الأخ
وفي النهاية من سيشتري عليه باختيار الأنسب وفقا للمواصفات والسعر والتطبيق


----------



## ahmedadampwr (27 مارس 2010)

*الكتروهيدروليك اوتوميشن*

يا باشمهندس زملكاوى انا اقصد ان المحركات سوف تحرك فتيل ball screw دقته تصل الى 1 ميكرون والمحرك يقسم اللفات الى عدد كبير جدا من ال pulses لذلك يمكنه تحقيق هذه الدقة

اما عن الكارت فهو فعلا يتم توصيله بالكمبيوتر باستخدام منفذ او كابل الطابعه ويقوم بالتحكم في المحركات ويصل الى خمسة محاور وهذا نادر جدا

ملحوظه
تكلفة الكارت كجهاز تحكم تعتبر صغيرة جدا وهى 1100 دولار بدون الشحن

ويمكنك شراءه بمفرده من شركتنا www.ehaegypt.com


----------



## cadnet (27 مارس 2010)

اود تقديم شكري لكل من شارك في تقديم المعلومات واطلب من لدية اخبرة ان يبدي رائية و يفيدنا بان يقيم الخيارات المقدمة من حيث الجودة والسعر وضمان ايصال البضاعة عند الشراء ( من حيث وصول البضاعة ومن حيث عدم مخالفة المواصفات المقدمة بحسب خربتكم )

الشركة الاولى 
http://www.kelinginc.net/CNCNEMA34Package.html

الشركة الثانية
http://www.motiontek.ca/Retrofitkit.html
الشركة الثالثة 
http://www.xylotex.com/
الشركة الرابعة 
www.ehaegypt.com
الشركة الخامسة
http://www.ram-e-shop.com/

الشركة السادسة 
http://www.super-tech.com/

الف رحمة لوالديكم في الدنية والاخرة لكل من يحاول ان يبدي رائية خدمة منه لكل من يرغب بالعمل في هذا المجال لما له من منفعة للمجتمع العربي
وانا ابدي رأي مع الموقع الذي قدمة الاخ الفاضلeng1_romy جزاه الله خيرا على هذا الموقع الرائع ولكن اود ان اسئل هل هو امن ويمكن التعامل معة وفي أي دولة
http://www.kelinginc.net/CNCNEMA34Package.html

وبعدة ارشح 
http://www.motiontek.ca/Retrofitkit.html
وذلك لوجود احجام مختلفة وذات عزم كبير والموقع الثاني كندي نوعا ما امن علما انا افضل Nema34 - 1.8° العزم اكبر من 6 Nm ويمكنكم مراجعة انواع المحركات من خلال الموقع التالي
http://www.motiontek.ca/StepperMotor.html

( ما خاب من استشار)


----------



## eng1_romy (27 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم هناك لينك اخر من موقع ebay الغنى عن التعريف

http://cgi.ebay.com/3Axis-Nema-34-S...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2a0565f554


----------



## tetto85 (28 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
يا اخ احمد اناشايف ان سعر الكارت والمواتير مبالغ فية لاضعاف اضعاف اضعاف ...... 
ثمن الماكينة كلها على بعضها بالراوتر والاجزاء كلها يبدا من 4000 وحتى 11500 دولار مش بس كدة 
البرامج فى بعض الماكينات دى بتشتغل مع برمج كتير زى الاوتوكاد مثلا وكمان فيها مميزات رائعة


----------



## yassour (28 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
من فضلكم انا عندى ماكينه cnc و عندى مشكله
المشكله هى ان الماكينه بعد ما تاخد الامر بالشغل و تشتغل شويه فجأه الاسبندل يتوقف بينما الماكينه لسه شغاله 
و طبعا ده بيكسر سن القطع 
و بعد ما اسيب الماكينه شويه حوالى نصف ساعه تشتغل تانى و بعد حوالى 10 دقائق تعمل نفس المشكله 
من فضلكم اعمل ايه 
انا بصراحه شاكك فى الشربون بتاع الاسبندل و دى حاجه
الحاجه التانيه فيه كنترول بوكس جنب الماكينه و فيه شاشه و شويه زراير اب و داون و بروج انا مش عارف اى حاجه فيه و لا ايه وظيفته و ساعة العطل بيعلم على الشاشه oc-3 و بتطفى و تنور 
من فضلكم ارجو المساعده*​


----------



## zamalkawi (28 مارس 2010)

اخواني أنا لا أفهم في الأسعار، ولكن الأخ يريد تشغيل ماكينة 2500 مم × 1500 مم أي أن المواتير يجب أن تكون أكبر من مواتير ماكينة متر × متر مثلا


----------

